# ICC - IC2 Global



## richdad (19 October 2006)

When this share moves its always a 100% movement? Do people really buy this share when its at 0.2cents? Help me out here this really confused me.


----------



## rcfoote (29 October 2007)

bought this stock on 4-4-06 at .003 and forgot about it until today  how far can this stock go. is it a bad thing to buy stocks that cheap and forget them takes the emotion out


----------



## alankew (29 October 2007)

You might have to look into this as it appears that it has had a consolidation,heres a link http://asx.com.au/research/announcements/status_notes.htm#RE


----------



## Out Too Soon (8 September 2008)

rcfoote said:


> bought this stock on 4-4-06 at .003 and forgot about it until today  how far can this stock go. is it a bad thing to buy stocks that cheap and forget them takes the emotion out




did you forget it longer? trading @ .12c today 
reached $95 in 1999   maybe it's remains of the tech wreck?


----------

